# [SOLVED] Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi my friends.

I have an Silver Crest STMS 2017 A1 wireles keyboard, which has mouse. Without mouse keyboard not working, but i have only keyboard. 

Maybe there is possiblity to use keyboard without mouse.

Thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

You need the "USB nano receiver STMS2017A1-R". 

SilverCrest Wireless Keyboard manual - Lidl Service Website (PDF)


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

If i purchase for example this one

Ultra Thin 2 4G USB Wireless Mouse Mini Nano Receiver | eBay

Does it will be compatible with my keyboard?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

Any Mouse will work.


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Even if it will be logitech or nothink other. If i connect nano receiver direct to computer, without mouse, does my keyboard will work?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

Any wireless device should come with it's own receiver.


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, it has wireles mouse with receiver, but it gived me my friend, but only keyboard, not mouse and receiver. And i want to buy receiver. Does my keyboard compatible with any brand of usb nano receiver, even with for example logitech and does it will work if i buy it without mouse and connect direct to computer without mouse.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

It will need to be a receiver for the brand and possibly model of the keyboard you are trying to use. The keyboard manufacturer may or may not provide replacement receivers.


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

OK, i will try to get it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

If I understand correctly, you have a working keyboard/receiver. Purchase a mouse and your good. If the wireless keyboard does not have a receiver, it's basically useless.
If you purchase a wireless mouse, it will come with it's own receiver.


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

I have only keyboard. And if i purchase wireless mouse with it's own receiver from another manufactor, it will not work with my keybord, or how?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

No, that will not work. You need the "USB nano receiver STMS2017A1-R" that goes with that keyboard.

 SilverCrest Wireless Keyboard manual - Lidl Service Website (PDF)


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, i am gona to check if there is it's receiver for sale. 

Thanks for support my friends.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*

You're welcome.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Wireles keyboard without mouse. How to use?*



felosargsyan777 said:


> I have only keyboard. And if i purchase wireless mouse with it's own receiver from another manufactor, it will not work with my keybord, or how?





Dogg said:


> It will need to be a receiver for the brand and possibly model of the keyboard you are trying to use. The keyboard manufacturer may or may not provide replacement receivers.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Correct, they need the "USB nano receiver STMS2017A1-R".


----------

